# Edmonton Winter Open 2016 DYK



## penguinz7 (Feb 2, 2016)

DYK!
EOW2016 was the second largest Canadian competition of all time, by one competitor.
At least four of our eight clock competitors shared a clock.
If 2014, Antoine Cantin traveled east to New Brunswick for a competition and won every event except pyraminx. Last weekend he travelled west to Edmonton and also won every event except pyraminx.
Theodore Chow(the organizer)'s dad, Christian Chow, set the Canadian "NR" for slowest 3x3 average.
Theodore's mom, Yvonne Chow, is faster then Louis Cormier's parents.
It only takes two Zachs to catch a skewb.
We tried to train an extra competitor to compete in clock, just so that we could surpass #2 largest competition, she DNFed, but she did end up getting sub 1 (unofficially, the same day).
We planned for around 80 competitors, and ended up with 140, almost doubling what we expected.
69% of our competitors had never been to a competition before.
After it took 6 of us to carry a bag holding a few bottles of water across the room, we had a chugging contest. Kristopher De Asis got a +2.
Mark Nie popped his 3x3 while speedsolving with Theodore during a live TV interview.
We had some awesome volunteer judges from the telus world of science, including an older woman named Mary, who after almost every solve would say either "Fabulous!" or "That was wonderful!"
Alexander Mutch was supposed to use my Wittwo 2x2 during semifinals due to losing a bet with me, but couldn't because he couldn't tell apart the orange and yellow stickers on it.
I was supposed to piggyback Alex Mutch into 3x3 finals due to losing a bet to him, but we forgot.


----------

